# what a miserable day!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So we're sitting indoors huddled around our oil heater. Its cold, its tipping down outside and its thoroughly miserable! We did need rain here desparately and we've got it! At least this isnt the norm here unlike the UK!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> So we're sitting indoors huddled around our oil heater. Its cold, its tipping down outside and its thoroughly miserable! We did need rain here desparately and we've got it! At least this isnt the norm here unlike the UK!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jojo. Yes it's persisting down here as well. I get a bit tired of our Spanish friends always saying "muy bueno para el campo" though.

When you say oil heater - do you mean one of those free-standing paraffin heaters you can get in the ferreteria? How much do they cost to run? Do they smell at all?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Hi jojo. Yes it's persisting down here as well. I get a bit tired of our Spanish friends always saying "muy bueno para el campo" though.
> 
> When you say oil heater - do you mean one of those free-standing paraffin heaters you can get in the ferreteria? How much do they cost to run? Do they smell at all?



No, its an oil filled radiator - expensive to run, but thats all we've got at the moment. I'm going to get one of those mobile gas heater things I think, apparently they're efficient and cheap to run, altho cause condensation?? I'm gonna have a look around tomorrow!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> No, its an oil filled radiator - expensive to run, but thats all we've got at the moment. I'm going to get one of those mobile gas heater things I think, apparently they're efficient and cheap to run, altho cause condensation?? I'm gonna have a look around tomorrow!
> 
> Jo xxx


Good morning Jo....We had the mobile gas heaters for 5 years..(I presume you mean the Repsol gas heaters..€12 per bottle approx.) They produce massive condensation. We got around it by using in conjuction with a dehumidifier, although this does add to the cost, but has to be weighed against any damage that condensation will cause.
We now have the Termotec electric wall mounted radiators, and ,I must say, they are brilliant. Not cheap to run but programmable and the nearest you will ever get to a central heating system without all the cost that entails. I fitted all ours myself..(very easy) and it is lovely to wake up to a warm house each day.Average electric bill during winter expected to be approx. €120 per month TOTAL !!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> So we're sitting indoors huddled around our oil heater. Its cold, its tipping down outside and its thoroughly miserable! We did need rain here desparately and we've got it! At least this isnt the norm here unlike the UK!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Poor you! Over here it's getting colder now as well, 17C at the moment and some rain clouds above. Usually we get away with it, cause the winds comming from the sea just push the clouds over the hills and off they go 

So I hope we wont get any rain (none on the forecast). The forecast said 15C for the next 2 days, after that back to 19-20 and no rain. Im amazed about the temperatures at the moment. I really expected to switch on the heating in november. By the looks of it it won't be before the middle of december. I'm quite happy after all the horror stories I read before.

Lucky us have gas central heating as well if needed - so bring on the cold


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Good morning Jo....We had the mobile gas heaters for 5 years..(I presume you mean the Repsol gas heaters..€12 per bottle approx.) They produce massive condensation. We got around it by using in conjuction with a dehumidifier, although this does add to the cost, but has to be weighed against any damage that condensation will cause.
> We now have the Termotec electric wall mounted radiators, and ,I must say, they are brilliant. Not cheap to run but programmable and the nearest you will ever get to a central heating system without all the cost that entails. I fitted all ours myself..(very easy) and it is lovely to wake up to a warm house each day.Average electric bill during winter expected to be approx. €120 per month TOTAL !!


I have heard that the A/C units are the cheapest form of heating...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morlandg said:


> I have heard that the A/C units are the cheapest form of heating...



Hhhmmm, I've heard the opposite???? either way tho, we dont have air con cos I dont like them. They dry the air too much either when they're cooling or heating. However, they may work well with a calor gas heater that causes condensation!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hhhmmm, I've heard the opposite???? either way tho, we dont have air con cos I dont like them. They dry the air too much either when they're cooling or heating. However, they may work well with a calor gas heater that causes condensation!!?
> 
> Jo xxx


If you have the dehumidifier option on your AC then you've cracked it..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> If you have the dehumidifier option on your AC then you've cracked it..


I HAVENT GOT AIR CON!!! and I wont be getting it anytime soon!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We use a gas heater. The gas has gone down a bit in price, it's just under 11 euros at the moment. Gas heaters do give off water vapour but we have not found this to be a problem at all. I guess it depends on what kind of house you have, ours is old and probably quite well ventilated (or possibly a but draughty whichever way you look at it). In a modern building with well sealed windows I think water vapour can be more of a problem. 

I would go for this option if I were you. A dehumidifier can be bought later if found to be necessary - they don't cost much (under 100€ if Leroy Merlin have got a promo on) and don't cost much to run either. They also produce distilled water you can use in your iron as a by-product.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> They also produce distilled water you can use in your iron as a by-product.


YIPPPEEEEEE!!! lol :heh::heh::heh::loco:

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I HAVENT GOT AIR CON!!! and I wont be getting it anytime soon!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Allright !! keep yer wig on...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> YIPPPEEEEEE!!! lol :heh::heh::heh::loco:
> 
> Jo xxx


:noidea: No it doesn't exactly excite me either.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

morlandg said:


> I have heard that the A/C units are the cheapest form of heating...


They are possibly the most efficient. I just came in and put ours on for five mins and the room was warmed within 5 minutes, whereas with the radiator it would have taken a few hours to get it to that heat.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> They are possibly the most efficient. I just came in and put ours on for five mins and the room was warmed within 5 minutes, whereas with the radiator it would have taken a few hours to get it to that heat.


True, but then dont you find with all the tiles and drafts that the room gets cold again quickly ??? 

I've decided this winter we're gonna go to bed early with hot water bottles!

Jo xxx


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> YIPPPEEEEEE!!! lol :heh::heh::heh::loco:
> 
> Jo xxx


does that mean you're offering to do everyones ironing????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jo my daughter has electric panel heaters on the wall and they keep the the nip out of the air, they cost 1 cent or something an hour to run, but she also has a woodburner in her kitchen and all the doors open, wish I could show you the photo of rain they have just sent me. 

Chris


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> True, but then dont you find with all the tiles and drafts that the room gets cold again quickly ???
> 
> I've decided this winter we're gonna go to bed early with hot water bottles!
> 
> Jo xxx


Drafts? 
No, we put the aircon on for 5 minutes and then leave the oil fired radiator on after that

When it gets really cold we have a log burner, and that fries us. Also we just had new upvc windows. The metal spanish ones are crap


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> True, but then dont you find with all the tiles and drafts that the room gets cold again quickly ???
> 
> I've decided this winter we're gonna go to bed early with hot water bottles!
> 
> Jo xxx


pussy's the lot of you 
3-5 here last night and your all moaning 
having just got back from spain the temp in england is much much colder belive me. i was shaking my jacob's off at the airport 
still had a great time never bumped in to strav though and yes i did look for the ponytail  just looking at booking near jo jo again 
tell them to get a good supply of fosters in jo benidorms nearly dry


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> pussy's the lot of you
> 3-5 here last night and your all moaning
> having just got back from spain the temp in england is much much colder belive me. i was shaking my jacob's off at the airport
> still had a great time never bumped in to strav though and yes i did look for the ponytail  just looking at booking near jo jo again
> tell them to get a good supply of fosters in jo benidorms nearly dry


Yes Dear!!! Glad you had a nice time Shaun

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes Dear!!! Glad you had a nice time Shaun
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks looking at coming when the weather cheers up whats the best time jo guessing around march april maybe


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> thanks looking at coming when the weather cheers up whats the best time jo guessing around march april maybe



Yes, March normally picks up a bit, April obviously is getting better. But from now til February, its pretty grim, wet and cold, altho theres always the occasional nice day

Jo xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> So we're sitting indoors huddled around our oil heater. Its cold, its tipping down outside and its thoroughly miserable! We did need rain here desparately and we've got it! At least this isnt the norm here unlike the UK!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Aye, it's been a bit miserable here and it's raining now but we've had a good day working in the garden. I hasten to add that to me gardening is a dark art & should be avoided at all costs so I did the electrics, fetching & carrying for she who must be obeyed & hey presto......a new floodlit trickley thingy ............ or water feature as the boss calls it

And, there was a freesat box for sale on a local forum so I was in there faster than a rat up a drainpipe & we now have Spanish and Brit telly

Not a bad day ......... apart from the weather



Doggy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We were considering getting one of those gas heaters. A delivery of one cubic metre of logs is expected any time now, though, so we'll see how it goes. 
We've got AC/heating too although we didn't need the AC this summer as the house is quite well ventilated. 
Hopefully the logs will warm up the house as there's a sort of minstrels gallery feature above the salon. Of course the converse may be true and the salon may be freezing with all the warm air escaping above...
Are those gas heater things portable, easily portable, I mean?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> We were considering getting one of those gas heaters. A delivery of one cubic metre of logs is expected any time now, though, so we'll see how it goes.
> We've got AC/heating too although we didn't need the AC this summer as the house is quite well ventilated.
> Hopefully the logs will warm up the house as there's a sort of minstrels gallery feature above the salon. Of course the converse may be true and the salon may be freezing with all the warm air escaping above...
> Are those gas heater things portable, easily portable, I mean?


 I think they're on wheels so they can be moved from room to room easily enough but not up and downstairs cos they're heavy. I'm about to go any buy one. Its really turned cold since the rain yesterday. Eventho the sun is shining, theres a brisk cold wind

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We were considering getting one of those gas heaters. A delivery of one cubic metre of logs is expected any time now, though, so we'll see how it goes.
> We've got AC/heating too although we didn't need the AC this summer as the house is quite well ventilated.
> Hopefully the logs will warm up the house as there's a sort of minstrels gallery feature above the salon. Of course the converse may be true and the salon may be freezing with all the warm air escaping above...
> Are those gas heater things portable, easily portable, I mean?


Yes Mary..they are quite light without the gas bottle fitted. They also have wheels fitted , so you can easily move them around. When we first arrived here in 2002 we ordered one from the local Repsol office and was told that, before we could have a gas bottle contract, our apartment needed to be checked out for safety reasons. A few days later a guy called...checked us out and then took me to his van to demonstrate how to change a gas bottle. He then gave me a slip of paper which I took to the Repsol shop and duly received my gas bottle. Incidentally, you can only get a gas bottle on producing an empty one...ie; exchange one for one. If you need an extra bottle ie; back up, you have to take out an extra contract. In those days a contract cost €26 approx.
All of this was 7 years ago...it may have all changed..I don't know. A bottle of gas is, I believe approx. €11-12.
They chuck out a lot of heat but also condensation.
Hope this helps..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Yes Mary..they are quite light without the gas bottle fitted. They also have wheels fitted , so you can easily move them around. When we first arrived here in 2002 we ordered one from the local Repsol office and was told that, before we could have a gas bottle contract, our apartment needed to be checked out for safety reasons. A few days later a guy called...checked us out and then took me to his van to demonstrate how to change a gas bottle. He then gave me a slip of paper which I took to the Repsol shop and duly received my gas bottle. Incidentally, you can only get a gas bottle on producing an empty one...ie; exchange one for one. If you need an extra bottle ie; back up, you have to take out an extra contract. In those days a contract cost €26 approx.
> All of this was 7 years ago...it may have all changed..I don't know. A bottle of gas is, I believe approx. €11-12.
> They chuck out a lot of heat but also condensation.
> Hope this helps..


Thanks for all that At the moment, we're not feeling cold until around 7pm -ish. Maybe it's because we got used to temperatures of -15C and even colder in the CR. Do you have to get bottles from a Repsol garage? 
Another (rather silly) question: do people use coal in fires here? The log man is delivering in an hour and I'm really looking forward to a glowing log fire, something I used to have in our cottage ages ago. Then I started the fire with paper, sticks, coal. 
So...if the log fire turns out to be ornamental rather than useful, it looks as if a gas heater will be required.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks for all that At the moment, we're not feeling cold until around 7pm -ish. Maybe it's because we got used to temperatures of -15C and even colder in the CR. Do you have to get bottles from a Repsol garage?
> Another (rather silly) question: do people use coal in fires here? The log man is delivering in an hour and I'm really looking forward to a glowing log fire, something I used to have in our cottage ages ago. Then I started the fire with paper, sticks, coal.
> So...if the log fire turns out to be ornamental rather than useful, it looks as if a gas heater will be required.


Locally we have a Repsol shop which, apart from gas bottles, sells all sorts of things, mainly cooking equipment. The lorry also delivers in the town to apartment blocks, mainly, I think, to elderley people who obviously can't go to the shop and carry a gas bottle home. Most people around here have a little lightweight "trolley"specially for wheeling gas bottles to and from the Repsol shop...it's all rather quaint. Regarding coal...can't say I have ever seen it in use.
Mary..I know you are a great walker with your dog..have you thought of collecting pine cones on your travels? We have some German friends who come over a few times each year and they are great collectors of pine cones, for heating purposes. They have a wood burning fire and when we visit he loads it with cones and it seems to go on forever.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Mary..I know you are a great walker with your dog..have you thought of collecting pine cones on your travels? We have some German friends who come over a few times each year and they are great collectors of pine cones, for heating purposes. They have a wood burning fire and when we visit he loads it with cones and it seems to go on forever.
> Hope this helps.


What a good idea! Now I come to remember it, I've seen pine cones burnt in fire places, can't remember where but possibly Germany....
If you see great clouds of smoke rising over the A7 near Marbella later this evening, you'll know we should have had the chimney swept


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We were considering getting one of those gas heaters. A delivery of one cubic metre of logs is expected any time now, though, so we'll see how it goes.
> We've got AC/heating too although we didn't need the AC this summer as the house is quite well ventilated.
> Hopefully the logs will warm up the house as there's a sort of minstrels gallery feature above the salon. Of course the converse may be true and the salon may be freezing with all the warm air escaping above...
> Are those gas heater things portable, easily portable, I mean?


We also have a "Minstrel's gallery" and an open landing upstairs from our saloon. I was worried about losing heat upstairs so I bought a gas heater with three radiant panels which heat us directly rather than warm the air. I don't know if you can still buy them, the only ones I see for sale now seem to be less radiant and more convecting if you see what I mean. We bought ours in Leroy Merlin at La Canada which is probably quite close to you.

I've never seen coal here in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> We also have a "Minstrel's gallery" and an open landing upstairs from our saloon. I was worried about losing heat upstairs so I bought a gas heater with three radiant panels which heat us directly rather than warm the air. I don't know if you can still buy them, the only ones I see for sale now seem to be less radiant and more convecting if you see what I mean. We bought ours in Leroy Merlin at La Canada which is probably quite close to you.
> 
> I've never seen coal here in Spain.


Do you also have an open fire and if so, have you ever used it? Leroy Merlin is a twenty-minute drive from us, if that. 
I'm going to wait and see if the fire plus ac/heater is enough.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Do you also have an open fire and if so, have you ever used it? Leroy Merlin is a twenty-minute drive from us, if that.
> I'm going to wait and see if the fire plus ac/heater is enough.


Yes, we have an open fire and we use it a lot. I lit it an hour ago and the room is lovely and warm. If I owned the property I would change it for a woodburner. I'm sure a lot of our heat goes up the chimney. With a woodburner you can leave the chimney exposed and it gives out heat all the way up. Our saloon is double height so it takes some heating. I'm sure it would help if the chimney was exposed. By the way it was the coldest morning of the winter by far this morning, 9 degrees.:frown:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Yes, we have an open fire and we use it a lot. I lit it an hour ago and the room is lovely and warm. If I owned the property I would change it for a woodburner. I'm sure a lot of our heat goes up the chimney. With a woodburner you can leave the chimney exposed and it gives out heat all the way up. Our saloon is double height so it takes some heating. I'm sure it would help if the chimney was exposed. By the way it was the coldest morning of the winter by far this morning, 9 degrees.:frown:


Your house sounds like ours,with the double height salon. It's not so cold here during the day but as soon as the sun goes down...brrr!
This is a very daft question....how do you get your fire started? As I said, it's years since I lit a fire....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just been out and bought a gas heater 99€ from a shop called AKI!!! It seems ok, we've just set it up and so far its throwing out heat really well - lovely!!! See how it goes. We already had a spare gas bottle cos our water heater is gas too. hhhhhmmmm, I think I'm gonna like this!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Your house sounds like ours,with the double height salon. It's not so cold here during the day but as soon as the sun goes down...brrr!
> This is a very daft question....how do you get your fire started? As I said, it's years since I lit a fire....


Firelighters and small bits of wood. I do some building and we have a lot of wedge shaped off-cuts - ideal for starting the fire.

jojo, I think you'll like your gas heater - reports of lots of condensation are (IMHO) exaggerated - as long as your house is well ventilated. We have two gas appliances - the water heater and the room heater. We have four gas bottles in total - you might get away with three.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Firelighters and small bits of wood. I do some building and we have a lot of wedge shaped off-cuts - ideal for starting the fire.
> 
> jojo, I think you'll like your gas heater - reports of lots of condensation are (IMHO) exaggerated - as long as your house is well ventilated. We have two gas appliances - the water heater and the room heater. We have four gas bottles in total - you might get away with three.


I think I do like it. As for condensation, well I've also got a fan heater which I find dries the air too much, so we dont use it much, but if I have it on, instead of or along side the new heater it should be fine. We've got an open plan staircase too, so the heat and condesation will circulate nicely !!??


Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think I do like it. As for condensation, well I've also got a fan heater which I find dries the air too much, so we dont use it much, but if I have it on, instead of or along side the new heater it should be fine. We've got an open plan staircase too, so the heat and condesation will circulate nicely !!??
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Its time you got on with all that ironing...oh..and pick yer knickers up off the stairs....


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We had the aircon on for the first time last night. This is the first time I've used 'em for heating. We used them in our rental place for cooling during the summer so I know they can be a bit pricey but I was surprised at how quickly they heat the room and reckon using 'em with a bit of thought they can be cost effective ......ish

We have a log fire which I'm not going to use until it gets really cold 'cos the daft ******s we bought the house off have bolloxed everything else up here so who knows what they've done to the fire 


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> We had the aircon on for the first time last night. This is the first time I've used 'em for heating. We used them in our rental place for cooling during the summer so I know they can be a bit pricey but I was surprised at how quickly they heat the room and reckon using 'em with a bit of thought they can be cost effective ......ish
> 
> We have a log fire which I'm not going to use until it gets really cold 'cos the daft ******s we bought the house off have bolloxed everything else up here so who knows what they've done to the fire
> 
> ...


I've heard that air con heating can be quite cost effective, altho its expensive to use, you dont need to use it for very long to warm the room!

However, my new gas heater is wonderful! The best 100€ I've spent. It warms the room quickly and gives a bit of a focal point! So far we've not noticed any condensation, altho we've only had it on for one evening. The only annoying thing is that OH will stand infront of it blocking the heat for everyone else!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've heard that air con heating can be quite cost effective, altho its expensive to use, you dont need to use it for very long to warm the room!
> 
> However, my new gas heater is wonderful! The best 100€ I've spent. It warms the room quickly and gives a bit of a focal point! So far we've not noticed any condensation, altho we've only had it on for one evening. The only annoying thing is that OH will stand infront of it blocking the heat for everyone else!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If the OH stands in front of it then where does the dog lie?
Graham


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

QUOTE=owdoggy;212958]We had the aircon on for the first time last night. This is the first time I've used 'em for heating. We used them in our rental place for cooling during the summer so I know they can be a bit pricey but I was surprised at how quickly they heat the room and reckon using 'em with a bit of thought they can be cost effective ......ish

Yes, we used ours for the first time last night and the rooms really did warm up quickly. As you say, used carefully they should be cost-effective.

We have a log fire which I'm not going to use until it gets really cold 'cos the daft ******s we bought the house off have bolloxed everything else up here so who knows what they've done to the fire 

Tonight is lighting -up day.....our logs turned up when it was dark last night (Spanish 5 p.m.) so we decided to fire up in daylight. We have a huge pile of what we were told are Andalucian olive wood logs. I suspect that the fire (if I ever get it going) will be more decorative than actually useful in warming our large and lofty salon.
The wood should smell nice, though. Might even counteract Our Little Azor's recent bout of flatulence.......


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Not too bad here this morning. I'm sitting outside using the lappy and as long as I keep the (near orgasmic:clap2 coffee coming things aren't seizing up............. much

In fact, although the fridge/freezer's cream crackered (arm & a leg repair job), it looks like we bought a right duck egg of a motor which is in getting repaired again and the garage (studio) is going to cost a binload more than I thought due to new licence rules just brought in around here things are going so well I'm just wondering, me being a bit of a pessimist, what's going to happen to bollox things up



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Not too bad here this morning. I'm sitting outside using the lappy and as long as I keep the (near orgasmic:clap2 coffee coming things aren't seizing up............. much
> 
> In fact, although the fridge/freezer's cream crackered (arm & a leg repair job), it looks like we bought a right duck egg of a motor which is in getting repaired again and the garage (studio) is going to cost a binload more than I thought due to new licence rules just brought in around here things are going so well I'm just wondering, me being a bit of a pessimist, what's going to happen to bollox things up
> 
> ...



Its quite pleasant here now - outside anyway, the house is fffffreezing tho!! My Electric gate broke this morning, OH thinks the motors gone - so thats my arm and leg gone for the month lol

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We lit our fire last night and after a few minutes of ineptitude got it blazing away. There is a strange but effective contraption in the grate: two metal tubes onto which you attach a small device with a fan which propels hot air from the burning logs. It really does warm up a large room.
Has anyone else got one of these gadgets? If so, is there any special technique for getting the best out of them?
I'm off to buy a small hatchet to split the logs....
There may be some connection between this and the thread I started about calling ambulances.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm off to buy a small hatchet to split the logs....
> There may be some connection between this and the thread I started about calling ambulances.




Remember to count your fingers when you've finished


Doggy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Remember to count your fingers when you've finished
> 
> 
> Doggy


Funny you should say that......I have obviously either a) bought too small and puny a hatchet or b) I am too small and puny to make good use of it as I am making no impression on these dry old logs. I've just had a plaster put on my finger as a flying piece of wood has taken the skin off.
I'm wondering what to do next


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm wondering what to do next


If I were you I would declare it an S.E.P. ............................. Someone Else's Problem



Doggy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> If I were you I would declare it an S.E.P. ............................. Someone Else's Problem
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


So I took your excellent advice......and our gardener is coming tomorrow with a chain saw.
Mind you, it's amazing how much wood you can pick up just on a walk with the dog. I've filled a carton with suitably sized pieces,enough for a night's fire.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> If I were you I would declare it an S.E.P. ............................. Someone Else's Problem
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Hmm. I like the sound of S.E.P...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmm. I like the sound of S.E.P...


I wish I could take the credit for it but that must go to a man (sadly, no longer with us) called Douglas Adams, IMO a true literary genius. :clap2:

And he was a musician ........ we get about a bit us muso's eh



Doggy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> I wish I could take the credit for it but that must go to a man (sadly, no longer with us) called Douglas Adams, IMO a true literary genius. :clap2:
> 
> And he was a musician ........ we get about a bit us muso's eh
> 
> ...


Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy??
I never got in to it. Would you recommend them?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As a consequence of my abortive efforts with the axe yesterday I am now typing with one finger -middle, right hand- and have two plasters on one hand and a very large blood blister on the other.
The logs are still intact in huge pieces and I'm waiting for the gardener and his chain saw.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> As a consequence of my abortive efforts with the axe yesterday I am now typing with one finger -middle, right hand- and have two plasters on one hand and a very large blood blister on the other.
> The logs are still intact in huge pieces and I'm waiting for the gardener and his chain saw.


Daft b**** you knew it wouldnt go smoothly LOL  I guess it could have been alot worse. I hope it gets better soon 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> As a consequence of my abortive efforts with the axe yesterday I am now typing with one finger -middle, right hand- and have two plasters on one hand and a very large blood blister on the other.
> The logs are still intact in huge pieces and I'm waiting for the gardener and his chain saw.


These logs are definitely S.E.P...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Daft b**** you knew it wouldnt go smoothly LOL  I guess it could have been alot worse. I hope it gets better soon
> 
> Jo xxxx


I know. I really should have examined the grate before ordering the wood. I just assumed it was a normal hearth....and who pays much attention to fireplaces in the summer???? It was just there, at the other end of the salon, and we didn't use the salon much in the summer as like everyone else we lived outdoors.
Have you ever come across a fireplace like the one I described, with the tubes and fan attachment? It is very efficient but the tubes take up a lot of space in the grate so the fuel has to be in small chunks.
On the positive side, I've read that seasoned Andalucian olive wood is a cheap and efficient fuel so when we eventually have bits small enough to actually use, it should be worth the hassle.
Hopefully....


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

jojo said:


> I HAVENT GOT AIR CON!!! and I wont be getting it anytime soon!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I used to say I'd never get air con - and in the summer at 1000m I rarely have the need. But after burning on average about 5 tons of leña a year and using three butane stoves and electricity as well I relented and put in air con with a heat pump. Magic!!!!!!!! Only downside is the capital cost of course.


----------



## oisinmac (Dec 3, 2009)

spare a thought for the poor people in ireland and the uk who are completely flooded out of their homes with nowhere to plug in an oil heater


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Success!!! Sat round a blazing fire last night!!!


----------

